# 2xfotd ~ Variations on a theme/Copycatting talented peoples.



## PomPoko (Oct 15, 2007)

Ah, so the first one is kinda similar to my last fotd I was still feeling autumn-esque, so I went for more gold and reds. I was going out for dinner with my best friends and I didn't have long to get ready, so it was a bit rushed.

Used: Mac or otherwise stated.

Face: 
Non-fiction - Benefit
Studio fix in nc20 (i looked at the bottom of my thing, i get so confused over macs warm and cool colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Touche Eclat

Cheeks
Glissade MSF
Pearl Sunshine B/p
Apricot Shimmer brick - Bobbi Brown

Eyes:
Reubenesque PP (OMG LOVE lol)
Paradisco e/s (which I've discovered is like a pink version of parfait amour. A b*tch to blend and wipes off so easily ugh.)
Amber Lights e/s
Tempting e/s
Cranberry e/s
Blacktrack F/l
Black eyeliner pencil - prestige
Hypnose Mascara - Lancome
Walnut Brow shader/Ivoire to highlight

I'm not 100% what I had on my lips, but I'm fairly sure there was some babied over whatever lipstick it was. possibly hug me.









lol at my gormless expression. I is a robot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








This next one, is my attempt at something I saw in a livejournal community. The girl that originally posted this look has posted a few tutorials on specktra under the name sassychix. Unfortunately I forget which community it was (I rarely go on LJ and I always forget the comms I like to lurk haha) but I thought I'd say, since she inspired this. Her version was about 100x nicer than mine, but I was quite pleased with this "irl"...until I tried to photograph it. Oh, my word, the camera would not pick these colours up well. I ended up sticking my head under a lamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and still the colours looked washed out!

anyway, /ramble

I used: (mac or stated etc...)

Face:
Clinique super balanced makeup
Studio Fix in NC20
Some concealer of some description

Cheeks:
Some cheapo bronzing pearls
Rose d'Or Little Round Pot Blush - Bourjois
High Beam - Benefit

Eyes:
UDPP
Platinum Silver colour appeal eyeshadow - Loreal
Parfait amour (why do I do this to myself??)
Violet Pigment
Santorini - nars
Blacktrack
Black E/L Pencil - Prestige
Iceland Duo - Nars
Walnut Brow shader
Hypnose Mascara- Lancome

Lips
Hypnotic Sapphire Juicy Tube - Lancome

My lashes look like...well, not good. ugh bane of my existence













thanks for looking pickles


----------



## nunu (Oct 15, 2007)

i love them both!! you look gorgeous! thanks for posting them!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 15, 2007)

Good LORD your brows are FECKING PERFECT.


----------



## oooshesbad (Oct 15, 2007)

Indeed your brows are gorgeous







and so is ur make up great job


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_i love them both!! you look gorgeous! thanks for posting them!!_

 
thankyouuuu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Good LORD your brows are FECKING PERFECT._

 
Thank you very much! I wish they were! the threading lady took a large chunk off my inner left eyebrow, and they have a slight natural wave to them which drives me crackers! Hehe!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oooshesbad* 

 
_Indeed your brows are gorgeous







and so is ur make up great job_

 
Thanks muchly


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 15, 2007)

Both are stunning!!! Great job


----------



## zerin (Oct 15, 2007)

ur very prettty


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 15, 2007)

Love the looks!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 15, 2007)

ur soo pretty nd i really really love these looks mostly the second one


----------



## kblakes (Oct 15, 2007)

Very pretty.


----------



## iheartangE (Oct 15, 2007)

I really love the way you do your eyes-the colors look really great on you!  I love the first one the most


----------



## belldandy13 (Oct 15, 2007)

god you're pretty!


----------



## candynipples (Oct 16, 2007)

i looooOOooOove the 2nd one! i did something similiar (crappily) when i tried to re-create an eye that was  on the mac website...with kitchmas, parfait amour, sushi flower...i dont remember what else...but i like yours more! very pretty!


----------



## Jot (Oct 16, 2007)

totally fab - so gorgeous


----------



## frocher (Oct 16, 2007)

Both looks are fantastic, the first look really brings your eyes forward.


----------



## chazza (Oct 16, 2007)

gosh! both looks are gorgeous! cranberry e/s is on its way to me right now and i can't wait to use it with amber lights like how u did!


----------



## Midgard (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 16, 2007)

My god you are gorgeous!


----------



## anickia (Oct 16, 2007)

your brows are FIRE!


----------



## sookiepyo (Oct 16, 2007)

they are both so pretty but the 2nd is breathtaking!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 16, 2007)

*~*You look great in both looks...your brows are perfect!!!!*~*


----------



## Katura (Oct 16, 2007)

These are lovely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thank you for sharing!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 16, 2007)

lol, ur funny. i like both of these looks, but i LOVE the second one


----------



## n_c (Oct 16, 2007)

Both of those looks are beautiful!


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 16, 2007)

both look great on you and your piercings rock!


----------



## Jayne (Oct 16, 2007)

LOVE them both but especially the 1st one


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 16, 2007)

Aw thanks loads everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 am having a crappy day and your nice words made me smile (my friend has stood me up *again* - nine times out of ten this is what happens. I've spent all afternoon tidying and making sure the house was all nice and shes not even bothering to come. Oh well I guess it needed doing anyway, only now I'm all mopwater-y and dishwater-y and gross and grubby...UGH tangent time lol!)

But yes, you've made my day.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chazza* 

 
_gosh! both looks are gorgeous! cranberry e/s is on its way to me right now and i can't wait to use it with amber lights like how u did!_

 
My cranberry is getting *so* much love at the moment. I recommend it for use with...everything!


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 16, 2007)

the first one is awesommme!


----------



## entipy (Oct 16, 2007)

They're both beautiful! If I could do half so good a job when I was rushed, I'd feel quite dandy about myself! LOL


----------



## Violet* (Oct 16, 2007)

I loooooooove the 2nd look on you


----------



## pichima (Oct 16, 2007)

both looks are fantastic!
you're so pretty by the way


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks lovelies ^_^


----------



## Esperansa_b (Oct 16, 2007)

The first look is awesome your eyes really pop.


----------



## happy*phantom (Oct 16, 2007)

Luv the first one.


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 16, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## mandragora (Oct 16, 2007)

You're so pretty!  Both looks are great, but my fave is the purple one.


----------



## coconut (Oct 17, 2007)

I love, love, love the first one - what a gorgeous eye combination for fall. Can you pleassseee post exactly how to do it?

You're so beautiful btw!


----------



## CoralBlast (Oct 17, 2007)

Boths looks are great, you are very good.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love what you did with parfait amour when i read what you said about paradisco i laughed so hard because i said the same thing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For the life of me i can't blend either one, a make up artist at mac told my to use silverbleu shadestick to make parfait amour show up and thats the only way i use it since then.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still working on paradisco and gleam although i've hit pan on gleam trying to find a way to see colour rather than glitter.

Good job and please do more!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 17, 2007)

Those are both gorgeous! I love the colors in the second one. 

Parfait Amour hates me.


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 17, 2007)

beautiful & awesome...


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 17, 2007)

Wheee thank you all lots for looking and commenting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CoralBlast* 

 
_Boths looks are great, you are very good.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love what you did with parfait amour when i read what you said about paradisco i laughed so hard because i said the same thing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For the life of me i can't blend either one, a make up artist at mac told my to use silverbleu shadestick to make parfait amour show up and thats the only way i use it since then.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still working on paradisco and gleam although i've hit pan on gleam trying to find a way to see colour rather than glitter.

Good job and please do more!_

 
LOL yes! I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought so! I bought paradisco aaaages ago, but I always seem to choose expensive pink over paradisco, as they look almost identical on me anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but after this I remember why! Ugh! it looks like a big blob.

 I really wanted to buy gleam too, but after you've said this I think I'll save my money for something else! And thanks for the tip on the parfait amour, thats very helpful, as the colour in the pan is so lovely it tempts me *every* time I do purple. I swear every post I make when I've used purple I whinge about parfait amour! Like a broken record!


----------



## CoralBlast (Oct 18, 2007)

glad to have helped, unfortunately the first e/s i bought from mac was parfait amour and i loved it in the pan but i rarely wear it, i just dream of it being in a veluxe pearl texture.


----------



## sassychix (May 2, 2008)

im so glad to have inspired u! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



u look lovely!!


----------



## LOCa (May 2, 2008)

I Can't Believe The Hypnose Mascara From Lancome Made Your Eyelashes " bane of my existence " As You Say. Thats The Mascara I Use When I Want My Fulllllllllest Lashes Like Big. Your So Pretty Though.


----------



## TIERAsta (May 2, 2008)

beautiful! and i'm so jealous of your perfect brows!


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 2, 2008)

i soo love the 2nd one!! gorgeous!


----------



## rabideloise (May 2, 2008)

LOVE the first look. Also, I agree that Rubenesque p/p is awesome!!!!

I think I need to get Paradisco and Amber Lights now. I wonder if Mythology would work instead of AL?


----------



## mimibrowneyes (May 2, 2008)

second one stood out- loved it! u ARE gorgeous!


----------



## cakeandmartinis (May 2, 2008)

Love the purpley blue one!!


----------



## sofabean (May 2, 2008)

i love how the first one totally pops, but is neutral enough for everyday wear!


----------

